# I can't change my homepage!! Help!! [Infected with Trojan.Zlob]



## Kokkatc (May 8, 2006)

Ok guys... just like several other hundreds of thousands that got infected with this stupid Trojan.Zlob virus, my homepage refuses to reset.  It keeps redirecting me to some fake internet security site.  The top heading says "WARNING! YOUR SYSTEM IS VULNERABLE TO HACKERS' ATTACKS AND BREAKDOWNS!"

I already located where the virus was and I went into safe mode and removed the virus, but I still cannot reset my homepage.  I've been reading online that some registry values need to be changed but I don't know which ones.  I went ahead and dl'd hijackthis and saved my log file.  I'll paste my log file below... please help guys I would greatly appreciate it!!!

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:38:48 AM, on 5/8/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ISSVC.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NORTON~1\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dcomcfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\WinRAR\WinRAR.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Program Files\WinRAR\WinRAR.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\HijackThis\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {b0398eca-0bcd-4645-8261-5e9dc70248d0} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\hp24D4.tmp
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: ISSvc (ISSVC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ISSVC.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Unerase Protection (NProtectService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NORTON~1\NPROTECT.EXE
O23 - Service: Spectrum24 Event Monitor (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation  - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe



Here I'll also paste a log with "List also minor sections (full)", List empty sections (complete)" checked.  Here you go!


StartupList report, 5/8/2006, 11:43:10 AM
StartupList version: 1.52.2
Started from : C:\HijackThis\hijackthis\HijackThis.EXE
Detected: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
* Using default options
* Including empty and uninteresting sections
* Showing rarely important sections
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ISSVC.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NORTON~1\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dcomcfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\HijackThis\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\Documents and Settings\Best Buy\Start Menu\Programs\Startup]
*No files*

Shell folders AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Startup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

Shell folders Common Startup:
[C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup]
*No files*

Shell folders Common AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Common Startup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Alternate Common Startup:
*Folder not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Checking Windows NT UserInit:

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
UserInit = C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
*Registry key not found*

[HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
*Registry value not found*

[HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

(Default) = 
ccApp = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ctfmon.exe = C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

[OptionalComponents]
*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .EXE:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .COM:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\comfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .BAT:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .PIF:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\piffile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .SCR:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\scrfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" /S

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .HTA:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htafile\shell\open\command

(Default) = C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshta.exe "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .TXT:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\txtfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = %SystemRoot%\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE %1

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Active Setup stub paths:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components
(* = disabled by HKCU twin)

[>{22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95}]
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\inf\unregmp2.exe /ShowWMP

[>{26923b43-4d38-484f-9b9e-de460746276c}] *
StubPath = %systemroot%\system32\shmgrate.exe OCInstallUserConfigIE

[>{60B49E34-C7CC-11D0-8953-00A0C90347FF}MICROS] *
StubPath = RunDLL32 IEDKCS32.DLL,BrandIE4 SIGNUP

[>{881dd1c5-3dcf-431b-b061-f3f88e8be88a}] *
StubPath = %systemroot%\system32\shmgrate.exe OCInstallUserConfigOE

[{2C7339CF-2B09-4501-B3F3-F3508C9228ED}] *
StubPath = %SystemRoot%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:/UserInstall %SystemRoot%\system32\themeui.dll

[{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}] *
StubPath = "%ProgramFiles%\Outlook Express\setup50.exe" /APP:OE /CALLER:WINNT /user /install

[{44BBA842-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015B}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\msnetmtg.inf,NetMtg.Install.PerUser.NT

[{4b218e3e-bc98-4770-93d3-2731b9329278}] *
StubPath = %SystemRoot%\System32\rundll32.exe setupapi,InstallHinfSection MarketplaceLinkInstall 896 %systemroot%\inf\ie.inf

[{5945c046-1e7d-11d1-bc44-00c04fd912be}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\msmsgs.inf,BLC.QuietInstall.PerUser

[{6BF52A52-394A-11d3-B153-00C04F79FAA6}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\wmp10.inf,PerUserStub

[{7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}] *
StubPath = "%ProgramFiles%\Outlook Express\setup50.exe" /APP:WAB /CALLER:WINNT /user /install

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4340}] *
StubPath = regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:U shell32.dll

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}] *
StubPath = %SystemRoot%\system32\ie4uinit.exe

[{89B4C1CD-B018-4511-B0A1-5476DBF70820}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\system32\Rundll32.exe C:\WINDOWS\system32\mscories.dll,Install

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ICQ Agent Autostart apps:
HKCU\Software\Mirabilis\ICQ\Agent\Apps

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Load/Run keys from C:\WINDOWS\WIN.INI:

load=*INI section not found*
run=*INI section not found*

Load/Run keys from Registry:

HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry key not found*
HKLM\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry value not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry value not found*
HKCU\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: load=
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: run=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: load=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: run=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: AppInit_DLLs=wbsys.dll

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=*INI section not found*
SCRNSAVE.EXE=*INI section not found*
drivers=*INI section not found*

Shell & screensaver key from Registry:

Shell=explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\system32\logon.scr
drivers=*Registry value not found*

Policies Shell key:

HKCU\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry value not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for EXPLORER.EXE instances:

C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe: PRESENT!

C:\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Command\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\Explorer.exe: not present

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for superhidden extensions:

.lnk: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.pif: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.exe: not hidden
.com: not hidden
.bat: not hidden
.hta: not hidden
.scr: not hidden
.shs: HIDDEN!
.shb: HIDDEN!
.vbs: not hidden
.vbe: not hidden
.wsh: not hidden
.scf: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: NO!)
.url: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.js: not hidden
.jse: not hidden

--------------------------------------------------

Verifying REGEDIT.EXE integrity:

- Regedit.exe found in C:\WINDOWS
- .reg open command is normal (regedit.exe %1)
- Company name OK: 'Microsoft Corporation'
- Original filename OK: 'REGEDIT.EXE'
- File description: 'Registry Editor'

Registry check passed

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\WINDOWS\system32\hp24D4.tmp - {b0398eca-0bcd-4645-8261-5e9dc70248d0}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Norton AntiVirus - Scan my computer - Best Buy.job
Norton SystemWorks One Button Checkup.job
Symantec Drmc.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[Shockwave ActiveX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Director\SwDir.dll
CODEBASE = http://active.macromedia.com/director/cabs/sw.cab

[Java Plug-in 1.4.2_06]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_06\bin\npjpi142_06.dll
CODEBASE = http://java.sun.com/products/plugin/autodl/jinstall-142-windows-i586.cab

[Java Plug-in 1.4.2_06]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_06\bin\npjpi142_06.dll
CODEBASE = http://java.sun.com/products/plugin/autodl/jinstall-142-windows-i586.cab

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash8.ocx
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Winsock LSP files:

NameSpace #1: C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswsock.dll
NameSpace #2: C:\WINDOWS\System32\winrnr.dll
NameSpace #3: C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswsock.dll
NameSpace #4: C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwprovau.dll
Protocol #1: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #2: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #3: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #4: C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvpsp.dll
Protocol #5: C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvpsp.dll
Protocol #6: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #7: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #8: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #9: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #10: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #11: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #12: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #13: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #14: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #15: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #16: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #17: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #18: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #19: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #20: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #21: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #22: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Windows NT/2000/XP services

Microsoft ACPI Driver: system32\DRIVERS\ACPI.sys (system)
Microsoft Embedded Controller Driver: system32\DRIVERS\ACPIEC.sys (system)
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller: system32\drivers\aec.sys (manual start)
AEGIS Protocol (IEEE 802.1x) v3.2.0.3: system32\DRIVERS\AegisP.sys (autostart)
AFD: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\afd.sys (system)
Alerter: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (disabled)
Application Layer Gateway Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\alg.exe (manual start)
AliIde: system32\DRIVERS\aliide.sys (system)
Application Management: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
1394 ARP Client Protocol: system32\DRIVERS\arp1394.sys (manual start)
ASP.NET State Service: %SystemRoot%\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\aspnet_state.exe (manual start)
RAS Asynchronous Media Driver: system32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys (manual start)
Standard IDE/ESDI Hard Disk Controller: system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys (system)
ATM ARP Client Protocol: system32\DRIVERS\atmarpc.sys (manual start)
Windows Audio: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Audio Stub Driver: system32\DRIVERS\audstub.sys (manual start)
Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler: "C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe" (autostart)
Background Intelligent Transfer Service: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Computer Browser: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
WIDCOMM USB Bluetooth Driver: System32\Drivers\btwusb.sys (manual start)
Conexant AMC 3D Environmental Audio: system32\drivers\camcaud.sys (manual start)
CAMCHALA: system32\drivers\camchal.sys (manual start)
Symantec Event Manager: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe" (autostart)
Symantec Network Proxy: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe" (autostart)
Symantec Password Validation: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe" (manual start)
Symantec Settings Manager: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe" (autostart)
CD-ROM Driver: system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys (system)
Indexing Service: %SystemRoot%\system32\cisvc.exe (manual start)
ClipBook: %SystemRoot%\system32\clipsrv.exe (disabled)
Microsoft ACPI Control Method Battery Driver: system32\DRIVERS\CmBatt.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Composite Battery Driver: system32\DRIVERS\compbatt.sys (system)
COM+ System Application: C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe /Processid:{02D4B3F1-FD88-11D1-960D-00805FC79235} (manual start)
Cryptographic Services: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
DCOM Server Process Launcher: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost -k DcomLaunch (autostart)
DHCP Client: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Disk Driver: system32\DRIVERS\disk.sys (system)
Logical Disk Manager Administrative Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\dmadmin.exe /com (manual start)
dmboot: System32\drivers\dmboot.sys (disabled)
dmio: System32\drivers\dmio.sys (disabled)
dmload: System32\drivers\dmload.sys (disabled)
Logical Disk Manager: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Microsoft Kernel DLS Syntheiszer: system32\drivers\DMusic.sys (manual start)
DNS Client: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService (autostart)
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler: system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys (manual start)
EABFiltr: \??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\EABFiltr.sys (system)
Error Reporting Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Event Log: %SystemRoot%\system32\services.exe (autostart)
COM+ Event System: C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
EvtEng: C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe (disabled)
ewido security suite control: C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe (disabled)
ewido security suite driver: \??\C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\guard.sys (system)
ewido security suite guard: C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoguard.exe (disabled)
Fast User Switching Compatibility: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Floppy Disk Controller Driver: system32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys (manual start)
Floppy Disk Driver: system32\DRIVERS\flpydisk.sys (manual start)
FltMgr: system32\DRIVERS\fltMgr.sys (system)
Volume Manager Driver: system32\DRIVERS\ftdisk.sys (system)
GEAR CDRom Filter: SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\GEARAspiWDM.sys (manual start)
Generic Packet Classifier: system32\DRIVERS\msgpc.sys (manual start)
Help and Support: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Human Interface Device Access: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (disabled)
Microsoft HID Class Driver: system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys (manual start)
HSFHWICH: system32\DRIVERS\HSFHWICH.sys (manual start)
HSF_DP: system32\DRIVERS\HSF_DP.sys (manual start)
HTTP: System32\Drivers\HTTP.sys (manual start)
HTTP SSL: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k HTTPFilter (manual start)
i8042 Keyboard and PS/2 Mouse Port Driver: system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys (system)
ialm: system32\DRIVERS\ialmnt5.sys (manual start)
CD-Burning Filter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\imapi.sys (system)
IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service: C:\WINDOWS\system32\imapi.exe (manual start)
IntelIde: system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys (system)
Intel Processor Driver: system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys (system)
IPv6 Windows Firewall Driver: system32\DRIVERS\Ip6Fw.sys (manual start)
IP Traffic Filter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys (manual start)
IP in IP Tunnel Driver: system32\DRIVERS\ipinip.sys (manual start)
IP Network Address Translator: system32\DRIVERS\ipnat.sys (manual start)
iPod Service: "C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe" (manual start)
IPSEC driver: system32\DRIVERS\ipsec.sys (system)
IR Enumerator Service: system32\DRIVERS\irenum.sys (manual start)
PnP ISA/EISA Bus Driver: system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys (system)
ISSvc: "C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ISSVC.exe" (autostart)
Intel Wireless Connection Agent Miniport for Win XP: system32\DRIVERS\iwca.sys (manual start)
Keyboard Class Driver: system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys (system)
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer: system32\drivers\kmixer.sys (manual start)
Server: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Workstation: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
LiveUpdate: "C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE" (manual start)
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (autostart)
Machine Debug Manager: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe" (autostart)
mdmxsdk: system32\DRIVERS\mdmxsdk.sys (autostart)
Messenger: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (disabled)
NetMeeting Remote Desktop Sharing: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mnmsrvc.exe (manual start)
Mouse Class Driver: system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys (system)
Mouse HID Driver: system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys (manual start)
WebDav Client Redirector: system32\DRIVERS\mrxdav.sys (manual start)
MRXSMB: system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys (system)
Distributed Transaction Coordinator: C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtc.exe (manual start)
Windows Installer: C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe /V (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Service Proxy: system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Clock Proxy: system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Quality Manager Proxy: system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys (manual start)
Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver: system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys (manual start)
Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service: "C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe" (autostart)
NAVENG: \??\C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\VIRUSD~1\20060503.018\NAVENG.Sys (manual start)
NAVEX15: \??\C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\VIRUSD~1\20060503.018\NavEx15.Sys (manual start)
Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver: system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys (manual start)
NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol: system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys (manual start)
Remote Access NDIS WAN Driver: system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys (manual start)
NetBIOS Interface: system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys (system)
NetBT: system32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys (system)
Network DDE: %SystemRoot%\system32\netdde.exe (disabled)
Network DDE DSDM: %SystemRoot%\system32\netdde.exe (disabled)
Net Logon: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (manual start)
Network Connections: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
1394 Net Driver: system32\DRIVERS\nic1394.sys (manual start)
Network Location Awareness (NLA): %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Norton Unerase Protection Driver: \??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\NPDRIVER.SYS (manual start)
Norton Unerase Protection: C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NORTON~1\NPROTECT.EXE (autostart)
NT LM Security Support Provider: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (manual start)
Removable Storage: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
IPX Traffic Filter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkflt.sys (manual start)
IPX Traffic Forwarder Driver: system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkfwd.sys (manual start)
NWLink IPX/SPX/NetBIOS Compatible Transport Protocol: system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkipx.sys (autostart)
NWLink NetBIOS: system32\DRIVERS\nwlnknb.sys (autostart)
NWLink SPX/SPXII Protocol: system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkspx.sys (autostart)
Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller: system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys (system)
Office Source Engine: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE" (manual start)
PCI Bus Driver: system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys (system)
PCIIde: system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys (system)
Pcmcia: system32\DRIVERS\pcmcia.sys (system)
Plug and Play: %SystemRoot%\system32\services.exe (autostart)
IPSEC Services: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (autostart)
WAN Miniport (PPTP): system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys (manual start)
Protected Storage: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (autostart)
QoS Packet Scheduler: system32\DRIVERS\psched.sys (manual start)
Direct Parallel Link Driver: system32\DRIVERS\ptilink.sys (manual start)
PxHelp20: System32\Drivers\PxHelp20.sys (system)
Remote Access Auto Connection Driver: system32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys (system)
Remote Access Auto Connection Manager: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
WAN Miniport (IrDA): system32\DRIVERS\rasirda.sys (manual start)
WAN Miniport (L2TP): system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys (manual start)
Remote Access Connection Manager: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Remote Access PPPOE Driver: system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys (manual start)
Direct Parallel: system32\DRIVERS\raspti.sys (manual start)
Rdbss: system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys (system)
RDPCDD: System32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys (system)
Remote Desktop Help Session Manager: C:\WINDOWS\system32\sessmgr.exe (manual start)
Digital CD Audio Playback Filter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\redbook.sys (system)
RegSrvc: C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe (disabled)
Routing and Remote Access: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (disabled)
Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Locator: %SystemRoot%\system32\locator.exe (manual start)
Remote Procedure Call (RPC): %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost -k rpcss (autostart)
QoS RSVP: %SystemRoot%\system32\rsvp.exe (manual start)
Realtek RTL8139/810x/8169/8110 all in one NDIS NT Driver: system32\DRIVERS\Rtlnic51.sys (manual start)
Spectrum24 Event Monitor: C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe (autostart)
WLAN Transport: system32\DRIVERS\s24trans.sys (autostart)
Security Accounts Manager: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (autostart)
SAVRT: \??\C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\SAVRT.SYS (manual start)
SAVRTPEL: \??\C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\SAVRTPEL.SYS (system)
SAVScan: "C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe" (disabled)
SBP-2 Transport/Protocol Bus Driver: system32\DRIVERS\sbp2port.sys (system)
ScriptBlocking Service: C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe (autostart)
Smart Card: %SystemRoot%\System32\SCardSvr.exe (manual start)
Task Scheduler: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
sdbus: system32\DRIVERS\sdbus.sys (manual start)
SDdriver: \??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\sddriver.sys (manual start)
Secdrv: system32\DRIVERS\secdrv.sys (manual start)
Secondary Logon: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
System Event Notification: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Serenum Filter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys (manual start)
Serial port driver: system32\DRIVERS\serial.sys (system)
High-Capacity Floppy Disk Drive: system32\DRIVERS\sfloppy.sys (manual start)
Windows Firewall/Internet Connection Sharing (ICS): %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Shell Hardware Detection: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
SMC IrCC Miniport Device Driver: system32\DRIVERS\smcirda.sys (manual start)
Symantec Network Drivers Service: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe" (autostart)
Sony USB Filter Driver (SONYPVU1): system32\DRIVERS\SONYPVU1.SYS (manual start)
SPBBCDrv: \??\C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCDrv.sys (system)
Symantec SPBBCSvc: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe" (autostart)
Speed Disk service: C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NORTON~1\SPEEDD~1\NOPDB.EXE (disabled)
Microsoft Kernel Audio Splitter: system32\drivers\splitter.sys (manual start)
Print Spooler: %SystemRoot%\system32\spoolsv.exe (autostart)
System Restore Filter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\sr.sys (system)
System Restore Service: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Srv: system32\DRIVERS\srv.sys (manual start)
SSDP Discovery Service: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (manual start)
Windows Image Acquisition (WIA): %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc (autostart)
Software Bus Driver: system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer: system32\drivers\swmidi.sys (manual start)
MS Software Shadow Copy Provider: C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe /Processid:{F1F50EBF-3CBA-4F06-9B49-9BFEE253FD65} (manual start)
Symantec Core LC: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe (disabled)
SYMDNS: \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\SYMDNS.SYS (manual start)
SymEvent: \??\C:\Program Files\Symantec\SYMEVENT.SYS (manual start)
SYMFW: \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\SYMFW.SYS (manual start)
SYMIDS: \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\SYMIDS.SYS (manual start)
SYMIDSCO: \??\C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SymcData\idsdefs\20060410.080\symidsco.sys (manual start)
symlcbrd: \??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\symlcbrd.sys (autostart)
SYMNDIS: \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\SYMNDIS.SYS (manual start)
SYMREDRV: \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\SYMREDRV.SYS (manual start)
SYMTDI: \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\SYMTDI.SYS (system)
Synaptics TouchPad Driver: system32\DRIVERS\SynTP.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device: system32\drivers\sysaudio.sys (manual start)
Performance Logs and Alerts: %SystemRoot%\system32\smlogsvc.exe (manual start)
Telephony: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
TCP/IP Protocol Driver: system32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys (system)
Terminal Device Driver: system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys (system)
Terminal Services: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost -k DComLaunch (manual start)
Themes: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
tifm21: system32\drivers\tifm21.sys (manual start)
Distributed Link Tracking Client: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Windows User Mode Driver Framework: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdfmgr.exe (autostart)
Microcode Update Driver: system32\DRIVERS\update.sys (manual start)
Universal Plug and Play Device Host: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (manual start)
Uninterruptible Power Supply: %SystemRoot%\System32\ups.exe (manual start)
Microsoft USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller Miniport Driver: system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys (manual start)
USB2 Enabled Hub: system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys (manual start)
USB Scanner Driver: system32\DRIVERS\usbscan.sys (manual start)
USB Mass Storage Driver: system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS (manual start)
Microsoft USB Universal Host Controller Miniport Driver: system32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys (manual start)
VgaSave: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys (system)
ViaIde: system32\DRIVERS\viaide.sys (system)
Volume Shadow Copy: %SystemRoot%\System32\vssvc.exe (manual start)
Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200 Adapter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\w22n51.sys (manual start)
Windows Time: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Remote Access IP ARP Driver: system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys (manual start)
Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver: system32\drivers\wdmaud.sys (manual start)
WebClient: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (autostart)
winachsf: system32\DRIVERS\HSF_CNXT.sys (manual start)
Windows Management Instrumentation: %systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Portable Media Serial Number Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Microsoft Windows Management Interface for ACPI: system32\DRIVERS\wmiacpi.sys (system)
WMI Performance Adapter: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe (manual start)
Security Center: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Automatic Updates: %systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Wireless Zero Configuration: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Network Provisioning Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)


--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Windows NT logon/logoff scripts:
*No scripts set to run*

Windows NT checkdisk command:
BootExecute = autocheck autochk *

Windows NT 'Wininit.ini':
PendingFileRenameOperations: *Registry value not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

PostBootReminder: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
CDBurn: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
SysTray: C:\WINDOWS\system32\stobject.dll

--------------------------------------------------
Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer\Run

dcomcfg.exe = dcomcfg.exe

--------------------------------------------------

End of report, 35,499 bytes
Report generated in 0.109 seconds

Command line options:
   /verbose  - to add additional info on each section
   /complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
   /full     - to include several rarely-important sections
   /force9x  - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
   /forcent  - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
   /forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
   /history  - to list version history only


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (May 8, 2006)

Having a bried look nothing seems too wrong. Only thing I can recommend would be to download free spyware scanning programs such as Ad-aware, Spybot and Windows defender. Google for them. I think Windows Defender may even have an option to sort the problem you describe.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 8, 2006)

Ok, this is called a poper, pooper, something like that virus.  There is a fix for it.  Google it.


----------



## Kokkatc (May 9, 2006)

It's not something I can fix with an adware program.  I have three different ones... such as adaware se.. malaware etc.  I've tried several... From what I've been reading online it has something to do with changed registry values.  Someone told me to post my hijackthis log here so I can be advised to make some changes.  I wish it were as easy as just dl'ing a program and executing it, but I'm pretty sure there is a little more to it than that.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 9, 2006)

Ok, the thing I want you to get IS NOT A PROGRAM, but a FIX.  google it!


----------



## Kokkatc (May 9, 2006)

Ok, I'll give it a shot caboose.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 11, 2006)

Welcome, keep me up to date.


----------



## xvi (Feb 12, 2008)

```
format c:
```
I also recommend uninstalling Symantic.

I don't think I can be of much more help though. =/
Good luck.

Edit: Check Symantic's control panel and see if you can find anything about locking the homepage. Uncheck if you do.


----------

